# Does your Golden howl?



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly has howled only once -- her first night at home in the crate. It has never happened again.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

nope, I have been playing you tube videos with husky howls and rose just shakes her head at them. Every now and then she will look into the monitor, behind it and back licking the monitor but no howling sounds from her.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

cooper does a little but if a howl but not often. we also have a husky who "talks" all the time so compared to her my goldens are relatively quiet lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Amber had a bit of a howl when she was older it wasn't very convincing LOL. The little mutt I had when growing up howled at sirens it was hilarious and often because we lived near a fire station. I still miss that little mutt I got her because someone threw her out the window of a moving car into a ditch :-( My dad stopped and the rest was history her name was Dix-huit. Because it was on highway #18 but we just called her Twizz. Ahhh


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

When his best friend went to the Bridge - suddenly - Max walked to theend of the sidewalk, lokked over into the field where they always played - and howled. That was the only time he's ever done that. I think Duke came to say goodbye.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

yep..Napoleon howls (more like singing ) when he squeaks his squeaky toy bone..its really loud and mournful... people have said he sounds so sad...I wonder what that means to him..hmmmmm


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Molly has howled only once -- her first night at home in the crate. It has never happened again.


Ah I forgot about that , Roxy did that as well, so pitiful.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Shadow occasionally howls in his sleep. We call it his moose call.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Buddy does it in his sleep every once and awhile.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Lola growls- and grunts this funny little sound when happy( with toy in mouth). She very rarely barks, unless she wants outside to get our attention. No howling.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bentley is a talker but he also thinks he's an Akita. Ky howls and he watched her and started when he was just a few weeks old. The first Sat of the month when they test the emergency siren it sounds like I have a pack of wolves in my backyard. It's kind of cute because he throws his head back just like Ky


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bentleysmom said:


> Bentley is a talker but he also thinks he's an Akita. Ky howls and he watched her and started when he was just a few weeks old. The first Sat of the month when they test the emergency siren it sounds like I have a pack of wolves in my backyard. It's kind of cute because he throws his head back just like Ky


I think we need a video of this Miss Joyce.......

Would love to see Bentley and Ky in action.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I think we need a video of this Miss Joyce.......
> 
> Would love to see Bentley and Ky in action.


I'll try to tape it this Sat if they do it. Ky hardly goes outside at all and I don't think she feels like howling at anything. Poor girl acts like it's a chore to just go out to pee


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bentleysmom said:


> I'll try to tape it this Sat if they do it. Ky hardly goes outside at all and I don't think she feels like howling at anything. Poor girl acts like it's a chore to just go out to pee


I'm so sorry KY still isn't feeling well, hope she does very soon.

Guess Mr. Bentley will have to do her part, huh?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tucker has never howled. We tried so hard to get him going as a puppy but nope. When he hears other dogs howling or hears sirens, he mostly get very agitated and will bark a little bit. I have often thought he has no wolf left in him! Bella--hasn't had much chance. Now little bitty Tess howls. It's very funny to hear a howl come out if that little compact body!


----------



## GoldenBoyV (Feb 15, 2013)

Henry only howls when he's outside and there are ambulance/police sirens going by. He does it almost every time. Other than that, he's a pretty quiet guy.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Amberbark*

Amber has howled in her sleep once. She always does roos to greet us, usually with a stuffie in her mouth. Now, my Papillon has started doing roos to greet us, too. Very funny little girl........:wavey: Vicki


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

Other than occasional yawns, sighs, and sneezes, we haven't heard much else. 

He's 1.5yrs old now and probably barked less than 10 times, never mind howl.

Sirens, thunder, etc. Nothing seems to get to him. It's like he doesn't hear anything. 

My parents always say he's kind of boring because he's so darn quiet. :doh:


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Sawyer howls every morning when I go take a shower. I thought it was just because I left the room, but I don't know. I brought him in the bathroom this morning to see if he would be better laying in the room there (and so the neighbors wouldn't wake up!), but as soon as I started the shower and water spurted out, he got scared and scurried away. I think his howling comes out when whining and whimpering just aren't enough. He's calmed down now since being with me for a few days and is more comfortable in his new home, so I wouldn't be surprised if the howling went away altogether soon.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My 7 months old Charlie is a "singer", I posted the video last night in his thread.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...up-1-year/120542-my-boy-born-morning-108.html


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Come to think of it, Dixie has never howled.  She's so quiet! Our other dogs howl, bar, yip, yipe, yelp. XD Dixie rarely ever even barks!


----------

